# Teclado Lineal de 8 Teclas y mostrar los numeros Por Display



## haringhton (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola soy estudiante de ing de Sistemas y tengo que realizar lo siguiente y desearia que me ayudaran un poco 

El teclado de 8 teclas debe realizar lo siguiente

a) al pulsar una tecla deben encenderse secuencialmente los segmentos del display en forma continua a,b,g,e,d,c, .. uno a la vez y en forma continua como si se estuviera trazando un 8 

B) Al liberar la tecla el display debe mostrar y mantener el numero de la misma

se supone que la parte de que prensan los segmentos consecutivamente lo deberia hacer con un multiplexer y un contador  y retener el numero con un latch transparente tengo medio la idea de hacer la parte del multiplexer pero no se como arrancar necesito ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola haringhton

Espero te sirva el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## haringhton (Feb 3, 2010)

gracias por tu pronta respuesta la parte del teclado no la entiendo muy bien ah y lo que tienes hacia el display ... algo que me falto especificar es que las teclas son pulsadores .. son 8 pulsadores la parte de mostrar el numero en el display con los pulsadores lo se hacer lo que no se como hacer bien es que prendan en secuencia antes de mostrar el numero


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola haringhton

Lo que está conectado hacia el Display es un Flip-Flop tipo D Este Funciona así: Los datos que estén en Dx pasan a Qx después de un pulso en CP.

Adjunto otra imagen conteniendo el mismo circuito simulado en LiveWire.

Si tú tienes solo 8 botones pues quita del diagrama los que nó estén.

No entiendo cuando dices: “no se como hacer bien es que prendan en secuencia antes de mostrar el numero” 

Que prenda en secuencia Qué ?. Los segmentos del Display ?

saludos.
a sus ordenes
PD: Tienes Algún simulador. esto te facilitaria el llevar a cabo tu proyecto.


----------



## haringhton (Feb 4, 2010)

si lo segmentos del display tienen que prender en secuencia uno por uno haciendo un ocho, tienen que prender como un barrido de todos los segmentos antes de mostrar el numero pulsado ah y gracias nuevamente por tu rapida respuesta y tu ayuda que simulador me recomiendas porque nunca he usado uno siempre he montado todo sin simularlo


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola haringhton

El simulador que utilizo es el LiveWire, no es nada complicado pero tiene limitaciones,

Al respecto de tu circuito: necesitarás agregar algunos circuitos integrados. Por ejemplo:

Un selector de datos para seleccionar lo que llega el Display. Esto es, mandarle lo de las teclas ó mandarle 
Que encienda un segmento cada vez.

Hacer el circuito para que prendan secuencialmente los segmentos. Esto se puede hacer con un BCD a decimal y dejando que solo cuente hasta el 8, que se restablezca en 8

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## haringhton (Feb 4, 2010)

muchas gracias me has dado una gran ayuda voy a darle ahora y luego cuento que tal me fue


----------



## WolfAlvein (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola haringhton e estado leyendo el tema y me quedo en duda lo de la secuencia del display lo lograstes completar o no has podido con esa parte pues yo tambien tengo el mismo dilema y ya logre determinar como realizar lo del latch lo que me falta es concluir lo de la secuencia mas no tengo ni la mas remota idea de como realizarlo, me puedes dar una idea


----------



## haringhton (Feb 8, 2010)

no men no he hecho esa parte he estado full ocupado con otras cosas esta semana


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola haringhton & WolfAvein[/COLOR]

Qué avances hay en sus proyectos ?

Les adjunto unos archivos que contienen un circuito que creo les podría ayudar a continuar con sus proyectos

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## haringhton (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya realice el montaje en un momento coloco el circuito usado


----------



## revenge (Abr 30, 2010)

voy a hacer este proyecto, se usa afuerzas un latch, no podria ser un NAND? porque vi la hoja de datos y en la parte de palicacion tipica de un key encoder 74c922 viene un circuito que usa un NAND para hacer esta misma aplicacion de corrimiento de digitos mediante el keypad, se podra?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola revenge

Sí, creo que sí se podría, intentalo.

pero del circuito que se está discutiendo es de corrimiento de segmentos no de digitos.

saludos
a sus ordnes


----------



## revenge (Abr 30, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola revenge
> 
> Sí, creo que sí se podría, intentalo.
> 
> ...



aaaaa perdon, es que no habia entendido.. Entonces este efectúa el corrimiento de cada uno de los segmentos del display?  pedacito por pedacito, o me quiovoco?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola revenge
Sí, así es, va encendiendo segmento por segmento para despues mostrar el número de tecla que se ha presionado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## haringhton (Abr 30, 2010)

Yo pense que habia colocado el circuito pero acabo de ver que no, ahora si  ste fue el circuito utilizado que realiza lo pedido


----------



## lulybanda1 (Jul 21, 2010)

hola, soy nueva aqui, soy estudiante de electronica y tengo un proyecto que hacer para el colegio.
una parte del proyecto consiste en poner en una balanza una pieza y luego ingresar el peso mediante un teclado matrical que lo muestre en 4 displays (el teclado y los displays lo tengo que diseñar) la informacion del teclado debe ir a un transmisor, del transmisor debe ir a un recepto via infrarrojo, hacia la PC por puerto paralelo.
lo que yo necesito es saber como enpezar a realizar dicho teclado matrical y que vaya al transmisor.

si podrian orientarme para saber por donde empezar o que integrados utilizar.

desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola lulybanda1

En el mensaje #10 de este mismo tema viene un ejemplo de circuito para teclado matricial y además trae Displays.
Es muy probable que te sirva con algunas modificaciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xaxio (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola soy estudiante de ing de Sistemas y tengo que realizar lo siguiente y desearia que me ayudaran un poco 

El teclado de 8 teclas debe realizar lo siguiente

a) al pulsar una tecla deben encenderse secuencialmente los segmentos del display en forma continua a,b,g,e,d,c, .. uno a la vez y en forma continua como si se estuviera trazando un 8 

B) Al liberar la tecla el display debe mostrar y mantener el numero de la misma

al implementar el diseño que suministraron no me prende ni el led del medio del display ni me mantiene el numero estoy usando proteus noc si ese diseño tiene algún error por favor si pueden montar uno que con seguridad funcione perfecto lo agradeceria


----------



## miguelus (Feb 26, 2013)

Buenos días xaxio

Publica el fichero DSN creado por Proteus y veremos 

Sal U2


----------

